# Desert Dweller - Slab City CA



## [Dillz] (Feb 8, 2017)

I was exploring the Salton Sea and took a drive to Slab City. I met this man who calls himself Wizard. He had a lot to say and was quite the character. Here are some shots of him. I took these images on a Leica Q.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 9, 2017)

Great set


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow.
Slab City is still inhabited.
Nice set.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 9, 2017)

Gandalf!

Cool


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 9, 2017)

Great set. I never seem to run across such interesting subjects


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2017)

Visit Slab City - "described by its inhabitants and news outlets like Vice News as a miniature _de facto_ enclave of anarchy."


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice.  Thank you for sharing.  California is such an interesting place.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 10, 2017)

Like what he did with those TV sets and that pipe was made for him....


----------



## [Dillz] (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for the comments guys! Glad you liked the photos.


----------



## Hermes1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice set, very good.


----------

